# Những Câu Hỏi Thường Gặp Khi Đi Mua Giày Tây?



## thanhmai2501 (17/1/19)

Mua giày tây nam là việc mà mọi người đàn ông đều phải làm. Đi làm, đi tiệc, hay có mặt ở những sự kiện quan trọng trong đời đều cần một đôi giày tây, tuy nhiên giày tây có nhiều mức giá, nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau làm cho người mua bị hoang mang. Marco Alfredo sẽ liệt kê ra những câu hỏi thường gặp mà khách mua giày tây mong muốn được giải đáp.

_*Khi đi mua giày tây, khách thường hay hỏi: Có dòng giày tây nào mũi ngắn ngắn không anh? Mũi này giày tây này dài và nhọn, em thấy có mấy dòng giày da mũi ngắn mà anh?*_
Nhiều bạn đi mua giày tây thường quan tâm đến dòng giày mũi ngắn và bè với lý do thiếu chiều cao nên sợ giày mũi dài không hợp. Tuy nhiên giày tây khuôn chuẩn không có dạng giày mũi ngắn và bè. Những dạng giày da có mũi ngắn, bè không phải là giày tây (Dress Shoes) mà đó là dòng giày công nhân, đế cao su (Worker Shoes) hoặc dòng giày thời trang phổ thông (Casual Leather Shoes) hoặc một trường hợp khác khá phổ biến ở Việt Nam là dòng giày sử dụng khuôn giày lỗi, khuôn giày điều chỉnh sai quy cách. Giày tây đúng như tên gọi là phải theo tiêu chuẩn của Tây phương, khuôn giày chuẩn phải ôm theo bàn chân, thuông dài, mũi hơi nhọn và nhô cao. Phải là dòng giày tây cao cấp đúng chuẩn mới phù hợp với những doanh nhân thành đạt và lịch lãm. Mua giày tây nam là mua giày da bò khuôn thuôn dài đề cao lịch sự và đẳng cấp.

*Sao da giày tây này hơi cứng vậy anh? Em thấy có mấy dòng giày da mềm, mang thoải mái lắm mà?*
Đa số người Việt Nam không quen mang giày tây, không thích gò bó nên họ luôn tìm dòng da nào mềm khi đi mua giày tây. Da bò được ưu tiên sử dụng để sản xuất giày tây mà da bò chất lượng thì không thể mỏng và giá thành cực kỳ đắt. Giày tây da bò cao cấp sẽ dày, hơi cứng, và cho độ bền tính bằng năm, còn dòng giày tây da bò bình dân sẽ mềm hơn, da mỏng hơn, độ bền không cao. Giày tây da bò cao cấp sử dụng lâu vẫn giữ được khuôn giày, còn dòng giày da bò bình dân sẽ dễ bị sụp khuôn qua thời gian sử dụng.
Da bò muốn sử dụng để sản xuất giày sẽ trải qua công đoạn thuộc da. Với một đôi giày tây sử dụng da bò cao cấp thì sẽ dày, bao gồm luôn phần da bò mặt ngoài tốt nhất, bền bỉ nhất (Full-Grain / Top-Grain). Khi sờ vào lớp da sẽ thấy cứng và đanh. Tuy nhiên sau khi sử dụng một khoản thời gian ngắn thì phần da được dưỡng ẩm sẽ có độ đàn hồi, thoải mái hơn khi sử dụng, trải qua năm tháng chất lượng giày không thay đổi. Với dòng giày sử dụng da bò bình dân thì lớp da đã qua xử lý, thuộc nhiều công đoạn mỏng dần, không còn sử dụng phần da mặt ngoài mà sử dụng lớp biểu bì bên dưới lớp da (Split-Grain). Khi mới sử dụng thì dòng này sẽ có cảm giác thoải mái hơn, da mềm mại tuy nhiên nó lại không bền, dễ tách lớp, có mùi gắt sau thời gian sử dụng.






Các Lớp Da Bò​
*Có dòng giày tây nào mà da không nhăn không bạn? Có cách nào mang giày mà phần mặt trên không bị nhăn không?*
Câu hỏi mà rất nhiều khách hàng hỏi khi mua giày tây là có dòng da nào không bị nhăn hay không? Câu trả lời luôn luôn là Không Có Dòng Da Nào Sử Dụng Mà Không Nhăn. Tính chất và cấu trúc của da bò hay bất kỳ loại da nào cũng sẽ nhăn khi bị uốn cong. Ngay cả đến dòng da mông ngựa Shell Cordovan cao cấp khi sử dụng cũng sẽ bị nhăn. Da càng cao cấp, càng đắt tiền, thì vết nhăn càng nhuyễn và đẹp, dấu hằn không sâu. Da mà không nhăn khi sử dụng chỉ có là Simily 2 lớp, Da PU (tên gọi mỹ miều của một dòng Simily cao cấp). Nhưng đó chỉ là thời gian đầu, sử dụng thời gian lâu thì sẽ bị tách lớp, nứt gãy.

*Sao có dòng giày tây giá 500.000 vnđ, có dòng 900.000 vnđ, mà dòng giày này giá đến 4.000.000 vnđ, lý do?*
_Khi vào cửa hàng mua G_iày tây nhiều bạn bị hoang mang vì cũng là giày tây nhưng có đôi vài trăm nghìn cũng có đôi vài triệu, vài chục triệu. Điểm khác biệt là gì?
Dòng giày tây bình dân giá tầm 500.000 vnđ sử dụng da bò Split Grain, da lưu kho, vừa da bò vừa kết hợp da PU để giảm giá thành, sử dụng đế cao su tái chế mỏng và giòn, dán keo kém chất lượng có độ bền dưới 3 tháng.
Dòng giày tây phổ thông mức giá tầm 900.000 vnđ đa phần sẽ sử dụng dòng da bò chất lượng của Việt Nam, in vân đều, đẹp, có độ dày và độ bền cao. Đế cao su đúc cao cấp và sử dụng keo nhập khẩu cho độ bền lên đến 1 năm hoặc hơn.
Dòng giày tây có giá tầm 4.000.000 vnđ hoặc hơn sẽ sử dụng da bò nhập khẩu Pháp, Ý, Ấn Độ hoặc Tây Ban Nha. Da này là da mộc dày, chất lượng cao, chỉ có những công ty sản xuất giày quy mô mới có khả năng nhập được. Công nghệ sản xuất cũng dùng công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như Mckay/ Goodyear. Giày tây cao cấp sử dụng đế kết hợp từ nhiều loại chất liệu đắt tiền, gót giày đóng đinh, đế giày may bằng chỉ chuyên dụng. Đặc trưng của dòng giày cao cấp là giày khá nặng và có tiếng động đặc trưng khi đi.

*Sao da dòng mấy trăm nghìn đều và mềm, còn dòng mắc tiền cả mấy triệu mà màu sắc không đều, có dấu vệt vệt, giày bị lỗi hả anh?*
Thắc mắc về da mềm da cứng cũng là câu hỏi lớn của nhiều khách hàng khi đi mua giày tây.
Da càng mỏng sẽ càng mềm, da bò Việt Nam sau khi thuộc sẽ được in vân nhân tạo nên nhìn sẽ rất đều, màu nhuộm sẽ ăn sâu vào lớp da. Dòng giày cao cấp là dùng da nhập, da mộc. Đôi giày khi thành phẩm sẽ có màu trắng hếu để nghệ nhân làm giày sơn màu bằng tay lên cho đôi giày. Da bò cao cấp thật sự là dòng da bò tự nhiên, mà tự nhiên thì không đều, không hoàn hảo. Khi giày được lên màu handmade sẽ có giá trị và đẳng cấp hơn hẳn dòng da nhuộm. Màu sắc không đều, những vệt dài đồng màu chính là tác phẩm của những nghệ nhân chuyên nghiệp trong quá trình lên màu cho đôi giày tạo ra.





Lên Màu Cho Giày Tây​
_*Mấy kiểu giày bên mình có vẻ cổ điển, có mấy kiểu nhiều màu sắc, nhiều phụ kiện nhìn nó thời trang trẻ trung không?*_
Marco Alfredo là công ty sản xuất giày tây cao cấp chỉ sản xuất dòng giày theo chuẩn công sở Châu Âu. Khách hàng của Marco Alfredo là những doanh nhân thành đạt, những quý ông muốn có vẻ ngoài đẳng cấp và lịch lãm. Những kiểu giày của Marco Alfredo sẽ theo những tên gọi chuẩn quốc tế Full Brogue, Semi Brogue, Wholecut, Derby, Oxford… Marco Alfredo không sản xuất dòng giày chạy theo tiêu chuẩn thời trang ngắn hạn, nhiều màu sắc, phụ kiện. Marco Alfredo sản xuất Dress Shoes chứ không sản xuất Casual Leather Shoes.

-------------------- MARCO ALFREDO SHOEMAKER ---------------------
Address: 365 Huỳnh Văn Bánh, F11, Q Phú Nhuận, TPHCM
Website:giaymarco.vn


----------

